# هل يمكن تتقيل الصابون بالكمبرلان؟



## باب البحر (22 يوليو 2010)

قمت بعمل صابون سائل للأيدي بمزج الكمبرلان (50 جم) مع التكسابون (120 جم) المذاب في الماء مع قليل من الملح.

نتج (1 كجم) صابون سائل للأيدي غليظ القوام


و السؤال: هل يمكن تتقيل الصابون السائل بالكمبرلان بدلا من التايلوز .. فالكمبرلان أيضا يعطي السائل لمعة و شفافية عالية ؟؟


و شكرا لكم


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (23 يوليو 2010)

جرب أخى فى كمية قليلة وعود نفسك دائما أن تجرب اولا فى كميات قليلة جدا وأنا عن نفسى اجرب دائما فى حوالى لتر واحد حتى أصل للنتيجة المطلوبة والله الموفق


----------



## باب البحر (24 يوليو 2010)

:7: بالفعل أخي الفاضل أنا أجرب في كمية قليلة .. كان هذا في الصابون السائل و الديتول و مزيل البقع الدهنية و منظف الزجاج .. .

لكن كان مقصدي أنه:


- الكمية القليلة غالبا تكون نسبة الخامات عالية .. فمن الممكن ان تختلف النتيجة في الكمية القليلة عنها في الكمية الكبيرة.

- هل لزيادة الكمبرلان أثر سلبي على الصابون السائل من عدمه.

- أخصص ميزانية خاصة للتجارب استنزفت كثير من مالي (خاصة أن مشروعي لم يمض عليه سوى شهور قلائل) .. و كان سؤالي لتوفير نفقة هذه التجربة.



شكرا لك أخي خالد و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chemicaleng (24 يوليو 2010)

باب البحر قال:


> قمت بعمل صابون سائل للأيدي بمزج الكمبرلان (50 جم) مع التكسابون (120 جم) المذاب في الماء مع قليل من الملح.
> 
> نتج (1 كجم) صابون سائل للأيدي غليظ القوام
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخ الكريم 
عند التفكير فى انتاج منتج ما يجب دراسه الموضوع من كافه الجهات لان ذلك سيوفر عليك الكثير من الجهد والمال للوصول لنتيجه جيده فمثلا عند الحديث عن صابون سائل لغسيل الايدى نضع النقاط التاليه فى الحسبان :
- درجه حموضه الجلد ( Ph) للجلد تتراوح بين ال 5 و ال 5.8 تقريبا وهذة الدرجه مناسبه جدا للحفاظ على عمل الجلد كخط دفاع ضد الميكروبات والجراثيم كما انها مناسبه للحفاظ على مستوى جيد من الرطوبه والنعومه وعلى مظهر الجلد بوجه عام ( سبحان الله تعالى ) وعليه عند اختيار الخامات يجب وضع هذة النقطه فى الحسبان والبحث عن المواد التى من الممكن ان تعمل فى هذا المدى من درجه الحموضه ويجب ان تكون ثابته عنده ايضا . 
- ان المنتج يجب ان يكون سهل الغسل ( درجه ذوبانه فى الماء جيده ) للتخلص من اثاره بسهوله خلال عمليه الغسل ولا يبقى منه اثر على الجلد كما ان هذه الخاصيه ستممكنا من عمل منتج شفاف لو ان الاتجاه فى الاسواق يميل نحو المنتج ذو المظهر الشفاف.
- ان الصابون سيعتمد بالتاكيد على احد المواد النشطه سطحيا ( surfactant ) وهى كثيرة ومنها انواع عديده والمكطلوب منه هو عمل كميه رغوة كافيه ( يستحسن ان يكون من النوع ذو التأثير اللطيف ( mild surfactant ) فى تأثيره على الجلد حيث ان الكثير من الناس بشرتهم حساسه للانواع القويه من المشتتات ( المحتويه على مجموعات السلفات) فمن الافضل استخدام نوع من ال ( sulfate-free ) .
- استخدام احد المواد المرطبه للجلد ( الكحولات المتعدده او الكليكولات ) وذلك لاعطاء شعور برطوبه الجلد وعدم الاحساس بجفافه بعد استعمال الصابون .
- من الممكن استعمال اضافه لاعطاء احساس بالنعومه بعد استعمال الصابون.
- الاختيار الجيد للماده الحافظه واللون والرائحه المناسبين للاسواق وتبعا لزوق المستهلكين .
- اختيار الشكل المقبول ودرجه اللزوجه المقبوله لتسهيل الاستخدام وليس اعطاء لزوجه عاليه جدا بلا اى هدف ( مع ملاحظه ان اغلب المسمكات صعب التخلص منها بالشطف بالماء ) ولكن درجه اللزوجه التى تجعل المنتج يخرج من الضاغط بكميه مقبوله ويبقى على اليد ولا يتسيل من عليها.

وهناك ملاحظه اخيره وهى ان استخدام اكثر من نوع من المشتتات هو خيار جيد وحتى للتسميك فأن اختيار اكثر من اسلوب هو ايضا خيار جيد.

لذلك انا لا انصحك بهذه التركيبه وذلك لانها لا تتماشى مع النقاط التى تحدثنا عنها ولو تمكنت من الحصول على هذا المشتت : 
Sodium Lauroyl Methyl Isethionate 
تحت اى اسم تجارى سيكون خيار جيد لعمل صابون الايدى.
اما عن سؤالك بخصوص ال ( COMPERLAN ) كمسمك فهو فعلا يستخدم كمسمك للمواد النشطه سطحيا وان كان من الممكن استخدامه الى جوار ملح الطعام ( كلوريد الصوديوم ) مع ملاحظه ان كلفته مرتفعه الى حد ما.
الله الموفق


----------



## أبو 14 (25 يوليو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الاخ الكريم
> عند التفكير فى انتاج منتج ما يجب دراسه الموضوع من كافه الجهات لان ذلك سيوفر عليك الكثير من الجهد والمال للوصول لنتيجه جيده فمثلا عند الحديث عن صابون سائل لغسيل الايدى نضع النقاط التاليه فى الحسبان :
> - درجه حموضه الجلد ( ph) للجلد تتراوح بين ال 5 و ال 5.8 تقريبا وهذة الدرجه مناسبه جدا للحفاظ على عمل الجلد كخط دفاع ضد الميكروبات والجراثيم كما انها مناسبه للحفاظ على مستوى جيد من الرطوبه والنعومه وعلى مظهر الجلد بوجه عام ( سبحان الله تعالى ) وعليه عند اختيار الخامات يجب وضع هذة النقطه فى الحسبان والبحث عن المواد التى من الممكن ان تعمل فى هذا المدى من درجه الحموضه ويجب ان تكون ثابته عنده ايضا .
> ...


تحليل رائع بوركت أخي


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 يوليو 2010)

أستاذنا الكريم chemicaleng جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## باب البحر (25 يوليو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> اما عن سؤالك بخصوص ال ( comperlan ) كمسمك فهو فعلا يستخدم كمسمك للمواد النشطه سطحيا وان كان من الممكن استخدامه الى جوار ملح الطعام ( كلوريد الصوديوم ) مع ملاحظه ان كلفته مرتفعه الى حد ما.
> الله الموفق


 
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

شكرا أخي لهذه التوجيهات الهامة و جزاك الله خيرا

و النقطة التي اقتبسها الان هي ما وصلت اليه للأسف

فالكمبرلان يثقل الصابون بالفعل لكن ينتج عنه صابون مجير أو مغبش .. و يحتاج لنسبة عالية من التكسابون لإعادة الشفافية إليه

و بالمعدل الذي جربته فلعمل برميل 160 كيلو صابون سائل . فيحتاج 5-7 كجم كمبرلان بالإضافة لـ 7 أو أكثر كجم من التكسابون :86:


شكرا و جزاكم الله خيرا 


كانت تجربة مفيدة و استفدت منها كثيرا :20:


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (30 يوليو 2010)

ارجوا ان تعريف الكمبرلان واسم العلمى والسعر


----------



## fadiza17 (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا والله اشتقت للنقاش البناء 
اسف لانقطاعي عنكم بسبب الاعمال


----------



## شريف بحر (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكمممممممممممم


----------



## chemicaleng (3 أغسطس 2010)

حبيشى بنى سويف قال:


> ارجوا ان تعريف الكمبرلان واسم العلمى والسعر



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
هذا الرابط لملف المواصفات الفنيه للكمبرلان KD وبالنسبه للسعر فهو فى حدود ال 8 الى 10 دولار للكيلو جرام الواحد ولكن يجب ان تتاكد من تجار الكيماويات فى بلدك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t188253-4.html#post1768555
الله الموفق


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (15 يناير 2013)

من فضلكم حد يوضح لى هذا // انا عملت صابون سائل للايدى هاند سوب بالتكسابون والكمبرلان وكلوريد الصوديوم والكلوروزيلنول وجلسرين وستريك أسد وكان رائع فى التخن واللزوجة والنظافة لكن بعد فترة حصل ترسيب واصبح خفيف وعندما قلبتة خف اكثر ولا اعرف لماذا ارجوكم وبالله عليكم تجاوبونى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## أمل عادل (16 يناير 2013)

الكمبرلان بيحل الصابون السائل 
مش بيتقلة 
وفايدته الوحيدة انه بيعطي مظهر جمالي بس


----------



## khaledbodo (23 مايو 2013)

بعد اذنكم انا داخل على مشروع الصابون وبالفعل انتجت الصابون زى البريل ولكن حصلت لى مشكله كبيره جدا 
وهى بعد ما عبيت المنتج فى زجاجه وسيبته لمده 10ابام لققبت فى فوق الزجاجه لون اخضر ومن تحت لقيت لون ابيض مجير مش عارف ايه السبب
بعد اذنكم افيدونى افدكم الله واالف مليون شكر


----------



## atef7000 (24 مايو 2013)

قيس الph لأن فيه احتمال أن تكون 9 أو10 وهذا يرسب الصودا


----------



## ayman esmat (7 أغسطس 2014)

حبيشى بنى سويف قال:


> ارجوا ان تعريف الكمبرلان واسم العلمى والسعر


الاسم العلمي coconut fatty acid di ethanol amine
السعر في شارع الجيش 20 جنيه


----------



## wael_QWE (8 أكتوبر 2014)

استغفرك ربي و اتوب اليك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

الله يبارك فيكو


----------

